# ST. joe outing 16th 17th of march



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Hay guys the weekend of the 16th an17th would be a good time to have a outing on the st.joe fishing should be hot and remember all depends on weather but i find this is as good of a weekend as any.The Battle Creek steelheaders have a tournament on the 2nd and the 9th so the 16th an 17th would be best. Let me know if i can help.

CAPT. DAVE


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Count me in. Had a blast last time, hopefully I can make it to a campfire, just I hope I dont get sick.


----------

